
Teaching Quantum Chemistry with iPython Notebooks - xanmas
http://tmarkovich.com/2015/01/11/teaching-quantum-chemistry-with-ipython/
======
robinhoodexe
Very interesting... I'm studying chemistry as well, and while there's still ~1
year before I get courses like this, I'd be very interested in peeking at one
of the notebooks.

